# Question on auto dim side mirror



## tipjvana (Aug 2, 2012)

Looks like we have auto dim mirror in the housing. What do I need to make it work on SE trim?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Dimming side mirrors?


----------



## chrisMk6TDi (Dec 10, 2011)

tipjvana said:


> Looks like we have auto dim mirror in the housing. What do I need to make it work on SE trim?


I think it just works... it’s some sort of an anti reflective coating it looks.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

tipjvana said:


> Looks like we have auto dim mirror in the housing. What do I need to make it work on SE trim?





chrisMk6TDi said:


> I think it just works... it’s some sort of an anti reflective coating it looks.


That's really nice to have standard. The SE is a great value when you break down the features for the price.

I know on the jetta SE, it did not list the rain sensor; only on the SEL. It was included on the SE however which was undocumented, so it's entirely possible this is the case with the Arteon as well.


----------



## tipjvana (Aug 2, 2012)

I don't think it's standard on SE. Doesn't seem to work on mine. The manual also said "if equipped, it works automatically with self-dimming inside mirror". Might be better off replacing with blue tinted mirror instead of trying to run the wire from there to the inside mirror.


----------



## chrisMk6TDi (Dec 10, 2011)

tipjvana said:


> I don't think it's standard on SE. Doesn't seem to work on mine. The manual also said "if equipped, it works automatically with self-dimming inside mirror". Might be better off replacing with blue tinted mirror instead of trying to run the wire from there to the inside mirror.


My mirrors have a coating on them, and by my eye they definitely work. My R had standard mirrors and there’s a clear difference! Since it’s just a coating there’s no need to switch them on. The coating doesn’t go all the way to the edge either, so if you look outside the edge at a different angle you can tell it works.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Can you take a pic of the SE mirror? It is very clear on the SEL-P that it has the outline where the auto-dim function is. And when I put the sunshade in the windshield during the day, I can clearly see the driver side mirror (as well as rearview) get extra dark within the outline. Strange they wouldn't list it if it was standard on the SE..


----------



## chrisMk6TDi (Dec 10, 2011)

You can see the line (hopefully) despite the rain!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

chrisMk6TDi said:


> You can see the line (hopefully) despite the rain!




yeah that's what mine looks like. I would think it might be undocumented?


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

chrisMk6TDi said:


> My mirrors have a coating on them, and by my eye they definitely work. My R had standard mirrors and there’s a clear difference! Since it’s just a coating there’s no need to switch them on. The coating doesn’t go all the way to the edge either, so if you look outside the edge at a different angle you can tell it works.


Its not really a chemical coating, the tint is control by a power source. The more current, the darker the glass get.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Here it is in action. You can def tell if you have it:


----------



## tipjvana (Aug 2, 2012)

Unfortunately, mine doesn't work. Had a chance to pop the mirror off today and its definitely an auto dim mirror. Wiring and connector seem fine, I might have a bad mirror. Will have them look at it when I go in for an oil change


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

tipjvana said:


> Unfortunately, mine doesn't work. Had a chance to pop the mirror off today and its definitely an auto dim mirror. Wiring and connector seem fine, I might have a bad mirror. Will have them look at it when I go in for an oil change


It is stated on the internal trim sheet that auto dim mirror is SEL and SEL-Premium. Could it be that you have an SE model? Then, the wire you are seeing is for the heating element, not the auto-dim element. 

SE get: "Power adjustable, manually foldable, heated exterior mirrors"

SEL/SEL-P get: "Auto-dimming, power adjustable, power foldable, heated exterior mirrors with position memory"

https://di-uploads-pod16.dealerinspire.com/emichvw/uploads/2019/04/Trim-chart_Arteon-2019.pdf


----------



## tipjvana (Aug 2, 2012)

ice4life said:


> It is stated on the internal trim sheet that auto dim mirror is SEL and SEL-Premium. Could it be that you have an SE model? Then, the wire you are seeing is for the heating element, not the auto-dim element.
> 
> SE get: "Power adjustable, manually foldable, heated exterior mirrors"
> 
> ...


Yes, mine is SE. There are 4 wires going to the mirror, 2 for heating and the other 2 for auto-dim presumably.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisMk6TDi (Dec 10, 2011)

tipjvana said:


> Yes, mine is SE. There are 4 wires going to the mirror, 2 for heating and the other 2 for auto-dim presumably.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have an SE also- auto dim side mirrors and mine are working. Not listed on the sticker.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

tipjvana said:


> Yes, mine is SE. There are 4 wires going to the mirror, 2 for heating and the other 2 for auto-dim presumably.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever happened with this? Go to the dealer?


----------



## Dieseldog12 (Jul 29, 2012)

it maybe a coding change to get the mirrors to work if they wiring is there.

much like the windows auto down via keyfob


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

chrisMk6TDi said:


> I have an SE also- auto dim side mirrors and mine are working. Not listed on the sticker.





Dieseldog12 said:


> it maybe a coding change to get the mirrors to work if they wiring is there.
> 
> much like the windows auto down via keyfob


I mean Chris said his is just working on his SE. So I'd suspect it's supposed to work and isn't and therefore I'd ask the dealer. They may tell him what I said though: that it doesn't have it (even though it clearly does). Could this be a Tesla thing where they have features which are deactivated on lower trims? Chris, maybe some ses had it active and then they stopped? Strange indeed.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

The light sensors is already there, if your side mirror has a frame on the glass, then it has auto dimming, if no frame, no auto dim.


----------



## chrisMk6TDi (Dec 10, 2011)

ice4life said:


> I mean Chris said his is just working on his SE. So I'd suspect it's supposed to work and isn't and therefore I'd ask the dealer. They may tell him what I said though: that it doesn't have it (even though it clearly does). Could this be a Tesla thing where they have features which are deactivated on lower trims? Chris, maybe some ses had it active and then they stopped? Strange indeed.


I’m wondering if it’s a one off type thing too... it isn’t listed on my window sticker. I’m going to pop the mirror off at some point and check the p/n and the wiring on the back


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

The G Man said:


> The light sensors is already there, if your side mirror has a frame on the glass, then it has auto dimming, if no frame, no auto dim.


I wouldn't oversimplify it. They all appear to have the frame but clearly the documentation only lists it on higher trims. Since some with the SE have it working and some don't, the burden of going to the dealer is that they could just say pound sand it's not a feature listed for your trim. 

The bigger question is why it works on some SEs and not others.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

I am just trying not to over-complicate things. Those auto dim mirror glass are about $500 each, all auto dim mirrors have a frame on the edge that does not dim . VW would not install these costly mirror without activating it. If one has rims on their mirror, they have dim. If not, no auto dim, if they have rim on mirror and no auto dim, then the system is malfunctioning.
It looks like some SE owners got a bonus on their car, just like some SEL P owner have a full spare with matching rims and some don't.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

The G Man said:


> I am just trying not to over-complicate things. Those auto dim mirror glass are about $500 each, all auto dim mirrors have a frame on the edge that does not dim . VW would not install these costly mirror without activating it. If one has rims on their mirror, they have dim. If not, no auto dim, if they have rim on mirror and no auto dim, then the system is malfunctioning.
> It looks like some SE owners got a bonus on their car, just like some SEL P owner have a full spare with matching rims and some don't.


That rim quip was one person who thought he remembered a steel wheel. All SEL-P models have a rim. Unless someone can prove otherwise, I'm not taking the memory of someone as gospel.

Also that mirror glass is not $500. You can get the euro aspeherical auto dim glass on eBay for $159 right now, and that one is a nicer version than the one on our car.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-Golf-7-...536831&hash=item1efdf6eef8:g:6iIAAOSwNrNdKCFS


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

The G Man said:


> ......VW would not install these costly mirror without activating it......


Based on what? More than just your opinion?


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

ice4life said:


> That rim quip was one person who thought he remembered a steel wheel. All SEL-P models have a rim. Unless someone can prove otherwise, I'm not taking the memory of someone as gospel.
> 
> Also that mirror glass is not $500. You can get the euro aspeherical auto dim glass on eBay for $159 right now, and that one is a nicer version than the one on our car.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-Golf-7-...536831&hash=item1efdf6eef8:g:6iIAAOSwNrNdKCFS


Ebay, need I say more, how much is it at the dealership? The last time I check, VW does not buy parts from Ebay. Even at $150 each, VW would not install $300 worth or mirrors and not wire it up.


----------



## Dieseldog12 (Jul 29, 2012)

ice4life said:


> Could this be a Tesla thing where they have features which are deactivated on lower trims? Chris, maybe some ses had it active and then they stopped? Strange indeed.



Like i said windows down via Key fob has always been a function you could enable on VWs yet I think was standard on Audis, so yeah very similar to features limited by software with hardware installed. . 

I wouldn't put it past the first batch of arteons were more cookie cutter specs as VW was working through the bean counter cost cuttings (there prob isn't a trim level of arteon in the rest of the world that doesn't have non-dimming mirrors).

it'd be right up with the reason our alltrack and all GSW have a gapping huge hole in the rear bumper for the auto swing tow bar, yet isn't spec'd on any us trim car.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

The G Man said:


> Ebay, need I say more, how much is it at the dealership? The last time I check, VW does not buy parts from Ebay. Even at $150 each, VW would not install $300 worth or mirrors and not wire it up.


Ebay does not make parts. It is a marketplace for folks to sell things. If the seller says it is OE and new, the price quoted is the price it is available.


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

The G Man said:


> I am just trying not to over-complicate things. Those auto dim mirror glass are about $500 each, all auto dim mirrors have a frame on the edge that does not dim . VW would not install these costly mirror without activating it. If one has rims on their mirror, they have dim. If not, no auto dim, if they have rim on mirror and no auto dim, then the system is malfunctioning.
> It looks like some SE owners got a bonus on their car, just like some SEL P owner have a full spare with matching rims and some don't.


It could be an assembly error. When I was looking at SE's, I came across one car that had R line sills moldings on one side not the other. I'll check my SE later for the auto dimming mirrors too


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

SDArteon said:


> It could be an assembly error. When I was looking at SE's, I came across one car that had R line sills moldings on one side not the other. I'll check my SE later for the auto dimming mirrors too


It could very well be the case, VW might have put a few auto dim mirrors in the SE in early production Arteons due to issues with vendor supplies. As far as the mismatch sill molding, there is no excuse for that, that's just embarrassing for VW.


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

The G Man said:


> It could very well be the case, VW might have put a few auto dim mirrors in the SE in early production Arteons due to issues with vendor supplies. As far as the mismatch sill molding, there is no excuse for that, that's just embarrassing for VW.


It is!. I checked my SE, it has the border on the mirror and my wife (she drives it most) says she likes the auto-dimming feature especially at night on the freeway. I have had no. chance to double check this, but it DOES appear that my SE is fitted with auto dimming mirrors! I'll look at codings and VIN dcoder too, plus take it out for a night time drive to confirm.


----------



## chrisMk6TDi (Dec 10, 2011)

SDArteon said:


> It is!. I checked my SE, it has the border on the mirror and my wife (she drives it most) says she likes the auto-dimming feature especially at night on the freeway. I have had no. chance to double check this, but it DOES appear that my SE is fitted with auto dimming mirrors! I'll look at codings and VIN dcoder too, plus take it out for a night time drive to confirm.


I’ve never had a car with auto dimming side mirrors before this... the first time I drove it at night and realized it I felt like I won the lottery... especially when a pickup is behind you!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

chrisMk6TDi said:


> I’ve never had a car with auto dimming side mirrors before this... the first time I drove it at night and realized it I felt like I won the lottery... especially when a pickup is behind you!


Yeah just wish it was on both sides. Never understood why VW only did the driver's side.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

The bean counters say; auto dimming mirror on driver side only.


----------



## Dieseldog12 (Jul 29, 2012)

chrisMk6TDi said:


> I’ve never had a car with auto dimming side mirrors before this... the first time I drove it at night and realized it I felt like I won the lottery... especially when a pickup is behind you!


if the pick up is directly behind you and your side view mirrors are blinding you, your side view mirrors need adjusting


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Dieseldog12 said:


> if the pick up is directly behind you and your side view mirrors are blinding you, your side view mirrors need adjusting


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Anybody know where the light sensor is?


----------



## chrisMk6TDi (Dec 10, 2011)

Dieseldog12 said:


> if the pick up is directly behind you and your side view mirrors are blinding you, your side view mirrors need adjusting


I’m talking about highway.. super duty pickups with the double stacked halogen headlights... you don’t know blinding until one is behind you in any capacity.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

The G Man said:


> Anybody know where the light sensor is?


The auto dim mirror sensor is on the back of the inside rear-view mirror (separate from the rain/light sensor in the windshield glass). The outside dims when the inside dims. To test it, you can put in a sunshade during the day and the mirrors will dim.


----------



## Jonathan Shefftz (May 19, 2019)

The G Man said:


> [...] just like some SEL P owner have a full spare with matching rims and some don't.





ice4life said:


> That rim quip was one person who thought he remembered a steel wheel. All SEL-P models have a rim. Unless someone can prove otherwise, I'm not taking the memory of someone as gospel.[...]


That one was my fault. I had looked at a SEL P R spare on a test drive to check out whether it was indeed full size, not temp, since I was amazed that the spec sheet listed full size. I had not looked carefully at the wheel type, and remembered that it looked like steel, but that was from the underside only, plus my goal was to verify only temp vs full, as I didn't think at the time that alu was even conceivable. Upon closer inspection of the SEL P I ended up buying, it is indeed alu, and I realize now how I could have incorrectly concluded it was steel while just looking briefly at it from the underside. Still amazed that VW includes this -- it's like getting a free wheel and tire replacement insurance package in advance, ready to deploy!

(And yes, my side mirrors have an auto dim function -- combined with the Homelink, a really nice setup.)


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

​


ice4life said:


> The auto dim mirror sensor is on the back of the inside rear-view mirror (separate from the rain/light sensor in the windshield glass). The outside dims when the inside dims. To test it, you can put in a sunshade during the day and the mirrors will dim.


Thanks ice for that info. In the old days, the light sensor is a black dot on the rear view mirror.


----------



## Dieseldog12 (Jul 29, 2012)

chrisMk6TDi said:


> I’m talking about highway.. super duty pickups with the double stacked halogen headlights... you don’t know blinding until one is behind you in any capacity.


Oh they are around up here, you just gotta drive faster and leave them in the dust


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

tipjvana said:


> Unfortunately, mine doesn't work. Had a chance to pop the mirror off today and its definitely an auto dim mirror. Wiring and connector seem fine, I might have a bad mirror. Will have them look at it when I go in for an oil change


I have an SE, it has the border on the glass, but I have not dismantled it to see if it is an auto dim mirror ( I will check part numbers), but in any case it does not dim. I thought it did


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

SDArteon said:


> I have an SE, it has the border on the glass, but I have not dismantled it to see if it is an auto dim mirror ( I will check part numbers), but in any case it does not dim. I thought it did


The bad part is that you cannot technically ask the dealer to fix it because the SE is not suppose to have auto dimming mirrors.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

chrisMk6TDi said:


> I have an SE also- auto dim side mirrors and mine are working.


Sounds like you're the only one with it working on an SE. Are you sure it's working? Do you have a photo of it? It would look like this:













SDArteon said:


> I have an SE, it has the border on the glass... but in any case it does not dim. I thought it did





tipjvana said:


> Unfortunately, mine doesn't work.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

The sample rate for the Arteon is so low ☹


----------



## tipjvana (Aug 2, 2012)

The question is if the early build SE has the auto dim mirror & wiring, is there any that we can activate it and how?









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisMk6TDi (Dec 10, 2011)

tipjvana said:


> The question is if the early build SE has the auto dim mirror & wiring, is there any that we can activate it and how?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would think that it would be a VCDS tweak if the part and wiring are there... I’m still surprised nobody else with an early SE has it.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

If i have to take a guess, the red and black wire on the edge are for the dimming mirror.


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

Maybe that part of the wiring harness is standard on vehicles, but with the no sel models VW dont fit the glass and if coding is needed, dont code it. This is just a hunch. I have wiring diagrams and when I get time I 'll check to see if the wire colours correspond to the dimming function and then get out the multimeter to see if a volatge appears on the terminals when the sensor triggers it to dim.


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

SDArteon said:


> Maybe that part of the wiring harness is standard on vehicles, but with the no sel models VW don't fit the glass and if coding is needed, don't code it. This is just a hunch. I have wiring diagrams and when I get time I 'll check to see if the wire colors correspond to the dimming function and then get out the multi-meter to see if a voltage appears on the terminals when the sensor triggers it to dim.



Just a quick update.

The mirror glass part numbers are 3G0 857 521(2) and the auto dimming one has a suffix A so 521A.

Looking at the wiring diagram, the capacitive element that is the dimming function is Y20 and the wires to it are colored black/grey and black/green.

The heater wires are black/red, and black/blue.

So my hunch was wrong.

On the topic of mirrors, any SE owners considered retro-fitting the interior rear view mirror with homelink for garage door opening?

Enhanced Rear View Mirror With HomeLink® Part Number: 000072548B -$242?


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

SDArteon said:


> On the topic of mirrors, any SE owners considered retro-fitting the interior rear view mirror with homelink for garage door opening?
> 
> Enhanced Rear View Mirror With HomeLink® Part Number: 000072548B -$242?


Lets start a new thread on that, I would be very interested in how to retrofit the home link mirror.


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

SDArteon said:


> Just a quick update.
> 
> The mirror glass part numbers are 3G0 857 521(2) and the auto dimming one has a suffix A so 521A.
> 
> ...


Update took at look at the mirror internals tonight on my SE

On drivers side wires colored black/grey and black/green are indeed there, but part number doesnt correspond to auto dimming.

On the passenger side - just two wires black/blue going to a clearly marked heater symbol on the mirror back.

So, it would seem that the wiring IS there for auto-dimming in accordance with the official VW wiring diagram. Still needs a bit more investigative work to look at IF coding is needed AND the multi meter voltage test.





.


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

SDArteon said:


> Update took at look at the mirror internals tonight on my SE
> 
> On drivers side wires colored black/grey and black/green are indeed there, but part number doesn't correspond to auto dimming.
> 
> ...


*Another update:*

This weekend I will try to change adaption values on Address 42

IDE10164 -MAS01632 - automatic day/night external mirror status ="not installed" to "installed" and see if either the mirror dims, or a voltage appears on the Y20 connections.


----------



## tipjvana (Aug 2, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

SDArteon said:


> ....On drivers side wires colored black/grey and black/green are indeed there, but part number doesnt correspond to auto dimming.....


If the mirror has a receptacle for all the wires, it would have all the features indicated by the wires.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

This is starting to get interesting.


----------



## Dieseldog12 (Jul 29, 2012)

$5 says its coding only!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Dieseldog12 said:


> $5 says its coding only!


Agree 100%


----------



## chrisMk6TDi (Dec 10, 2011)

SDArteon said:


> *Another update:*
> 
> This weekend I will try to change adaption values on Address 42
> 
> IDE10164 -MAS01632 - automatic day/night external mirror status ="not installed" to "installed" and see if either the mirror dims, or a voltage appears on the Y20 connections.


May I ask what module this adaptation is in? I’m going to check it out and see what mine is set to, as it seems I have maybe the only SE with a working drivers side auto dim mirror...


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

chrisMk6TDi said:


> May I ask what module this adaptation is in? I’m going to check it out and see what mine is set to, as it seems I have maybe the only SE with a working drivers side auto dim mirror...


I am not near home computer, so working from memory. I think address 42 refers to the drivers side module as seen in VCDS. I would be interested in seeing your coding for this module so that we can compare - that would help a lot. I'll post my coding later. On the parts number issue, having looked further - it seems that the suffix A hasnt got anything to do with the dimming capability, btw.

The other interesting option might be is to see what module is in the left door. Maybe its the same. If that is the case, maybe all that is needed is a additional wiring harness from the door module to the mirror housing, and then with a UK drivers side mirror, the possibility to have auto dimming on both sides! This does mean removing SAE mirror optics and changing for UK driver side optics. Not sure how different those fields of view are. Food for thought

My audi S5 has auto dimming on both sides as a standard feature. Not sure why VW only fit drivers side - especially in the USA with the SAE headlight standards, which basically spill light in many directions. Dont get me started on the aftermarket lighting which can be blinding.


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

SDArteon said:


> I am not near home computer, so working from memory. I think address 42 refers to the drivers side module as seen in VCDS. I would be interested in seeing your coding for this module so that we can compare - that would help a lot. I'll post my coding later. On the parts number issue, having looked further - it seems that the suffix A hasnt got anything to do with the dimming capability, btw.
> 
> The other interesting option might be is to see what module is in the left door. Maybe its the same. If that is the case, maybe all that is needed is a additional wiring harness from the door module to the mirror housing, and then with a UK drivers side mirror, the possibility to have auto dimming on both sides! This does mean removing SAE mirror optics and changing for UK driver side optics. Not sure how different those fields of view are. Food for thought
> 
> My audi S5 has auto dimming on both sides as a standard feature. Not sure why VW only fit drivers side - especially in the USA with the SAE headlight standards, which basically spill light in many directions. Dont get me started on the aftermarket lighting which can be blinding.


On address 42 Door Elec, Driver (J386) the long coding on my SE is:

003F5B42D20020000000000

Can anyone post their USA, non SE coding please so that I can compare.

I found one by google searching, but not sure if the model I found has auto-dimming, for comparison the bytes are close:

003*F*5B42*D2*0020000000000
00345B42800020000000000

I dont have car at the moment, but maybe the long code helper in VCDS has this already identified.


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

SDArteon said:


> On address 42 Door Elec, Driver (J386) the long coding on my SE is:
> 
> 003F5B42D20020000000000
> 
> ...



_*Update 2

*_So looking at the long code helper and VCDS, byte 9 has 

bit 0 unchecked - electro-chromatic mirror active
bit 4 unchecked -electro chromatic mirror trigger 0=BCM activated/ 1=FLA activated

Checking any combination of these 2 bits does NOT bring the auto-dimming function to life... bummer. Something else may needed, but not sure what.

Even when these bits are checked, when looking at advanced measuring blocks it still shows electro-chromatic mirror not installed.

Since its been a while since I have been using VCDS and looking at coding, it will take me more research. I may pull the mirror glass over the weekend and apply 12V to terminals to prove that it is actually an auto-dimming mirror, as a process of elimination. The other approach is to ask Uwe Ross, by posting the problem on the VCDS forum.


----------



## chrisMk6TDi (Dec 10, 2011)

So my coding is as follows (‘19 SE 4Mo)

00345B428000020000010000

When I enter 42- driver door electronics byte 9 bit 0 is checked bit 4 is unchecked.


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

chrisMk6TDi said:


> So my coding is as follows (‘19 SE 4Mo)
> 
> 00345B428000020000010000
> 
> When I enter 42- driver door electronics byte 9 bit 0 is checked bit 4 is unchecked.


Thnaks very much, I did try this coding but without sucess. There seems to be something else needed, possibly in the central electronic module. Any chance you could post full auto scan please?


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

SDArteon said:


> _*Update 2
> 
> *_So looking at the long code helper and VCDS, byte 9 has
> 
> ...


_*Update 3

*_I did a bit more tinkering, but without success. I have posted a question seeking some help to understand how the system works and possible additional changes on the VCDS "tweaks" forum - those interested can track discussions at:

https://forums.ross-tech.com/showthread.php?19992-How-to-enable-Auto-dimming-Mirror-on-USA-Arteon-SE


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

chrisMk6TDi said:


> So my coding is as follows (‘19 SE 4Mo)
> 
> 00345B428000020000010000
> 
> When I enter 42- driver door electronics byte 9 bit 0 is checked bit 4 is unchecked.


Any chance you could obtain your adapmap for the central electronics module please - address 09.

There are a lot entries and some of them cryptic, so any help/clues and deltas would be helpful.

Also if you could do the same for the CAN gateway that would be helpful, because it does reference a mirror_mode setting, so that may be it!

Cheers,


----------



## chrisMk6TDi (Dec 10, 2011)

SDArteon said:


> Any chance you could obtain your adapmap for the central electronics module please - address 09.
> 
> There are a lot entries and some of them cryptic, so any help/clues and deltas would be helpful.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the noob question but how do I get the admap for the modules?? It should be interesting. On a somewhat related note my car came from the factory with no high beams.. dealer had to call a VW regional service technician who guided them through finding out that the high beams were coded incorrectly!


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

chrisMk6TDi said:


> Sorry for the noob question but how do I get the admap for the modules?? It should be interesting. On a somewhat related note my car came from the factory with no high beams.. dealer had to call a VW regional service technician who guided them through finding out that the high beams were coded incorrectly!


In VCDS, go to applications and there is a screen to collect adpations and measuring values for all addresses or the ones you specify. It takes a while to run if all address are loged, 09 and 19 are the ones, I'd like to compare please.

I will pop off the mirror soon and apply a variable volatge source to teh dimming conatct and check that my mirror actually works.

Strange thing about your headlights ... makes me wonder if the mirror coding was related.

Many thanks... I know this is a bit time consuming...


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

SDArteon said:


> In VCDS, go to applications and there is a screen to collect adpations and measuring values for all addresses or the ones you specify. It takes a while to run if all address are loged, 09 and 19 are the ones, I'd like to compare please.
> 
> I will pop off the mirror soon and apply a variable volatge source to teh dimming conatct and check that my mirror actually works.
> 
> ...


Yeah my guess is when they recoded his somehow the mirror was part of it.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

SDArteon said:


> _*Update 3
> 
> *_I did a bit more tinkering, but without success. I have posted a question seeking some help to understand how the system works and possible additional changes on the VCDS "tweaks" forum - those interested can track discussions at:
> 
> https://forums.ross-tech.com/showthread.php?19992-How-to-enable-Auto-dimming-Mirror-on-USA-Arteon-SE


I noticed in the long coding, there was an additional option you might have to change which says mirror type: heated, or induction heated. I think you may need to select induction heated in addition to activating the chromatic mirror. 

I have noticed to activate functions, often times there are two to three steps for some reason.


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

ice4life said:


> I noticed in the long coding, there was an additional option you might have to change which says mirror type: heated, or induction heated. I think you may need to select induction heated in addition to activating the chromatic mirror.
> 
> I have noticed to activate functions, often times there are two to three steps for some reason.


Thanks very much. I havent had much spare time to look at this further, but I'll add your observation to the mix of combinations.


----------



## Coly8s (Jul 25, 2019)

So I was driving this weekend and I guess during daylight savings I never really drove when it was dark and I noticed my side mirrors weren't dimming. Back in August I had the Homelink mirror installed because my SEL-P R Line with 4Motion comes with everything except for Homelink. I took it to the dealer today and they said they are talking to tech support because the mirror they installed only has 3 pins when from the factory they come with 6 pins. I'm starting to think they installed the wrong model mirror. Anyone have any ideas on this?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Coly8s said:


> So I was driving this weekend and I guess during daylight savings I never really drove when it was dark and I noticed my side mirrors weren't dimming. Back in August I had the Homelink mirror installed because my SEL-P R Line with 4Motion comes with everything except for Homelink. I took it to the dealer today and they said they are talking to tech support because the mirror they installed only has 3 pins when from the factory they come with 6 pins. I'm starting to think they installed the wrong model mirror. Anyone have any ideas on this?


I'm confused by this. My outer works and only has 3 pins (2 for heating, 1 for autodim). Maybe I'm misunderstanding, are you saying the homelink inside mirror isn't dimming?


----------



## Coly8s (Jul 25, 2019)

ice4life said:


> I'm confused by this. My outer works and only has 3 pins (2 for heating, 1 for autodim). Maybe I'm misunderstanding, are you saying the homelink inside mirror isn't dimming?


No I'm saying the outside mirrors don't dim. It is the inside mirror that has the light sensors on it and when the inside mirror dims, it signals the outside mirrors to also dim. With the original inside mirror installed, this worked fine. With the new Homelink mirror installed, the outside mirrors no longer dim.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Coly8s said:


> No I'm saying the outside mirrors don't dim. It is the inside mirror that has the light sensors on it and when the inside mirror dims, it signals the outside mirrors to also dim. With the original inside mirror installed, this worked fine. With the new Homelink mirror installed, the outside mirrors no longer dim.


Ah now I understand- So the accessory inside version is not triggering the outer mirror.


----------



## Coly8s (Jul 25, 2019)

ice4life said:


> Ah now I understand- So the accessory inside version is not triggering the outer mirror.


Exactly.


----------



## VdubArty (Oct 23, 2019)

ice4life said:


> Yeah just wish it was on both sides. Never understood why VW only did the driver's side.


Mine is on both mirrors, this is the first car I had with this feature. I always had it in rear view mirror but not side mirrors


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

VdubArty said:


> Mine is on both mirrors, this is the first car I had with this feature. I always had it in rear view mirror but not side mirrors


No it is not; The only VWs with dimming passenger mirrors were the gen 1 touareg and phaeton. This is also solidified by the fact there is no outline on the passenger mirror which is the area which dims. I can show you photos later.


----------



## Coly8s (Jul 25, 2019)

Coly8s said:


> So I was driving this weekend and I guess during daylight savings I never really drove when it was dark and I noticed my side mirrors weren't dimming. Back in August I had the Homelink mirror installed because my SEL-P R Line with 4Motion comes with everything except for Homelink. I took it to the dealer today and they said they are talking to tech support because the mirror they installed only has 3 pins when from the factory they come with 6 pins. I'm starting to think they installed the wrong model mirror. Anyone have any ideas on this?


Update: I picked up my car from the dealer today and they and VW tech support are in a quandry. Apparently the recommended Homelink mirror for the Arteon (Model 000072548B) disables the side dimming mirror capability because it lacks the 6 pins required to communicate with the side mirror and to tell it to dim. They were told to order a mirror for the old CC (000072548C) which apparently is the only other model to have had side mirror dimming capability ( at least recently). The dealer told me this was a problem that VW tech support has never come across before and it may change their recommendations. The current Homelink option means you have to forfeit side mirror dimming.


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

Coly8s said:


> Update: I picked up my car from the dealer today and they and VW tech support are in a quandry. Apparently the recommended Homelink mirror for the Arteon (Model 000072548B) disables the side dimming mirror capability because it lacks the 6 pins required to communicate with the side mirror and to tell it to dim. They were told to order a mirror for the old CC (000072548C) which apparently is the only other model to have had side mirror dimming capability ( at least recently). The dealer told me this was a problem that VW tech support has never come across before and it may change their recommendations. The current Homelink option means you have to forfeit side mirror dimming.


Which dealer in SATX did you go to? Did they end up ordering the CC mirror?


----------



## VdubArty (Oct 23, 2019)

ice4life said:


> No it is not; The only VWs with dimming passenger mirrors were the gen 1 touareg and phaeton. This is also solidified by the fact there is no outline on the passenger mirror which is the area which dims. I can show you photos later.


I def was wrong lol, def weird why they dont do both


----------



## Coly8s (Jul 25, 2019)

LSIII said:


> Which dealer in SATX did you go to? Did they end up ordering the CC mirror?


North Park VW. They have ordered the CC mirror and it is supposed to come in today. They told me that as soon as it comes in, they will open it up and check the pin count and configuration.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Coly8s said:


> North Park VW. They have ordered the CC mirror and it is supposed to come in today. They told me that as soon as it comes in, they will open it up and check the pin count and configuration.


I wonder if they have to recall all the ones on dealer lots/ in customer hands which had it port installed? Or maybe they'll just do a tsb to fix it shadily and quietly in the typical VW way.


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

Coly8s said:


> North Park VW. They have ordered the CC mirror and it is supposed to come in today. They told me that as soon as it comes in, they will open it up and check the pin count and configuration.


That’s where I go as well. I work with Jeremie. 

Glad I saw this as I was on the verge of buying one.


----------



## Coly8s (Jul 25, 2019)

ice4life said:


> I wonder if they have to recall all the ones on dealer lots/ in customer hands which had it port installed? Or maybe they'll just do a tsb to fix it shadily and quietly in the typical VW way.


Is it even available as port installed? At the dealer they had zero cars on the lot with the Homelink installed. Since their VW of America tech support wasn't even aware that installing the recommended Homelink mirror would disable the auto dimming side mirror, I figure they will have to go through some gyrations on how to handle. I'm just wondering if the alternate mirror they ordered will actually work. It would explain why none of the Arteons shipped with Homelink. I guess they don't really use Homelink in Germany? I lived there four years, but that was a long time ago and never noticed.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Coly8s said:


> Is it even available as port installed? At the dealer they had zero cars on the lot with the Homelink installed. Since their VW of America tech support wasn't even aware that installing the recommended Homelink mirror would disable the auto dimming side mirror, I figure they will have to go through some gyrations on how to handle. I'm just wondering if the alternate mirror they ordered will actually work. It would explain why none of the Arteons shipped with Homelink. I guess they don't really use Homelink in Germany? I lived there four years, but that was a long time ago and never noticed.


Yes, it is available as a PIO. Here are all the Arteon PIOs:












There are tons on cars.com with it installed as a PIO. From there, I went to this one's dealer site which lists it on the option list:
https://www.jennings-vw.com/invento...eon-sel-premium-awd-4dr-car-wvwer7an3ke031764









There are also two on the lot at my dealer which have the PIO homelink option, so I know for a fact they are able to be ordered and are shipping with it on the window sticker.

As for europe, for the longest time, they never used homelink as it was an american company. However, I am starting to see models get it over there including the new Touareg. They call it simply "garage door opener" rather than homelink.


----------



## Coly8s (Jul 25, 2019)

ice4life said:


> Yes, it is available as a PIO. Here are all the Arteon PIOs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well they definitely have a problem on their hands then, as the mirror they are installing is disabling the auto dimming side mirror...and they aren't informing the customer of this.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Coly8s said:


> Well they definitely have a problem on their hands then, as the mirror they are installing is disabling the auto dimming side mirror...and they aren't informing the customer of this.


They really are just bad at business. At no point did the person who aligned this accessory to the US arteon say "oh hey guys there are half the pins on this one, maybe that means something." They are a shady company who constantly back peddles. If you didn't bring this to their attention, they would continue ripping people off until they were forced to do something. And as I have always said, they end up doing the right thing in the end, but only because they are forced to, not because they genuinely want to. 

They have lost our future business for sure and this is just one more solidification as to why. Fat chance they are going to give people a credit for the auto dim exterior mirror not working, and fatter chance they will put out a tsb or recall, as they will just wait and see who complains and most likely deal with it on a one-on-one basis rather than doing the right thing and notifying all those with the accessory (including those who had it installed after the fact which is accessible via ODIS service records).


/End rant


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ice4life said:


> They really are just bad at business.....


And yet they continue to be the number one selling auto maker year after year.


----------



## Coly8s (Jul 25, 2019)

OK the dealer just called me to let me know that the other inside Homelink mirror they thought would rectify the problem, sadly, does not have the required six pins. So bottomline, you can have Homelink, or you can have side dimming mirror, but you can't have both.


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

Coly8s said:


> OK the dealer just called me to let me know that the other inside Homelink mirror they thought would rectify the problem, sadly, does not have the required six pins. So bottomline, you can have Homelink, or you can have side dimming mirror, but you can't have both.


Here is to wishful thinking that they will come out with a mirror that will allow both to function or offer a different homelink alternative. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

It just dawned on me that the Arteon is the only us model with an auto dim exterior mirror. Makes me think they have been using these same aftermarket gentex pio mirrors for all models not realizing the Arteon had a different pin setup. Seems like a major afterthought imo.


----------



## Coly8s (Jul 25, 2019)

ice4life said:


> It just dawned on me that the Arteon is the only us model with an auto dim exterior mirror. Makes me think they have been using these same aftermarket gentex pio mirrors for all models not realizing the Arteon had a different pin setup. Seems like a major afterthought imo.


Yep. VW's clue bag came up empty on this one. I haven't contacted VW Customer care on this one, but I will. Doubt they will do anything since they are also slow-rolling the Tiguan I-button issue I, and many others, have.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

VW need to do something about the dumbness of its recent customers. These whining customers have nary a clue of the complexity of designing, producing and introducing a vehicle. Now whining about an incompatibility issue with a "aftermarket" item VW didn't even design.


----------



## DaveR411 (Jan 20, 2017)

Coly8s said:


> So I was driving this weekend and I guess during daylight savings I never really drove when it was dark and I noticed my side mirrors weren't dimming. Back in August I had the Homelink mirror installed because my SEL-P R Line with 4Motion comes with everything except for Homelink. I took it to the dealer today and they said they are talking to tech support because the mirror they installed only has 3 pins when from the factory they come with 6 pins. I'm starting to think they installed the wrong model mirror. Anyone have any ideas on this?


Check the accessory list for the '20 Passat build. If this is the same mirror, the fine print says that this mirror is _not_ compatible for vehicles with rain sensors, which I assume you have. Hence, fewer pins. Just a wild guess, however.

FWIW, Deutsch Auto Parts has a mirror that _is_ compatible with Rain Sensors, Drivers Assistance Package and Lane Assist:

https://www.shopdap.com/auto-dimming-homelink-rearview-mirror-veh-w-rain-sensor-and-dap.html

It is VW p/n 000-072-548-F

Digging deeper, it appears that this one is the one compatible with Arteons: 000-072-548-B

https://www.newvwparts.com/oem-parts/volkswagen-enhanced-rear-view-mirror-with-homelink-000072548b


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

I don’t know if it’ll do anything, but I’m going to message VW-USA as I’m going to need some solutions down the road when I have multiple doors to control. 

I did a lot of research and the Arteon has part numbers for the factory VW/Audi built in homelink control unit, it’s the same as virtually every other VW/Audi. The MIB II has coding that can be done to bring up the homelink menus, I was thinking of removing the CarNet buttons and installing the button module in its place and doing any needed wiring. 


But I can’t find a ‘1,2,3’ button module in black since I have a R-Line. The Atlas seems to have never offered a black headliner even on RLine models. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

DaveR411 said:


> Check the accessory list for the '20 Passat build. If this is the same mirror, the fine print says that this mirror is _not_ compatible for vehicles with rain sensors, which I assume you have. Hence, fewer pins. Just a wild guess, however.
> 
> FWIW, Deutsch Auto Parts has a mirror that _is_ compatible with Rain Sensors, Drivers Assistance Package and Lane Assist:
> 
> ...


The current part for the Arteon works with the light/rain sensor. It dims fine. The problem is that the outside mirror won't dim because it is the only us model with an auto dim exterior mirror, and these inside mirrors are the same across the board without that in mind since no other model offers that feature here. The missing pin tells the auto dim interior mirror that there is also an exterior mirror. Not that there is a rain/light sensor.


----------

